# Simple project...or else I wouldn't build it.



## rockb (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, I don't make anything unless I can do it with a chainsaw and sandpaper...... had a tape measure once, some years ago....don't know where it is now. I like simple/functional...especially if I can use some pretty wood. I have some really nice cluster maple burl with some spalting...love that stuff so I made the little "organizer" thingy below. 
You know how your bedside lamp table gets crowded with the lamp, radio, phone, tissues, pen, paper, M and M's (never know when ya might get hungry) plus a ton of other stuff. When the phone rings, it all goes flying.......not good. 
So....I made a little shelf out of the cluster burl natural edge wood. Cut and glued three blocks to hold the phone and charger in place.......routed "sorta" a groove for the cell phone. There's a hole in the bottom of the groove so it can be charged during the night. Anyhow, now it's easy to get access to. The rest of the cra....stuff is still there. : (

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2016)

That's really nice! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice work Rock. It's the epitome of _work with what you have_ and I think it looks great. I really dig the smartphone recess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rockb (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Guys......hasn't fallen off the wall....yet......so I consider it a job fairly well done. ; )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

That is plumb purty.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

nicely done sir. looks great!!


----------

